# Hi Everyone!



## TinaM

I found this forum today and read many posts since I landed on the site. It looks a great site with lots of valuable discussion, questions, inquiry! We help small businesses with online advertising, generating leads and so on. We are a very small team love to work with preferably small businesses. We work closely, provide great value and communication, try to build long term relation with clients.
Online advertising is highly effective to promote any business. There are many different strategies for online advertising and when you use them wisely, it can tremendously help grow your business. What I found here most encouraging is many of you guys are trying to learn these strategies and implementing them by yourself which is very much appreciative. After your day job and main business, you can find the time to learn these things and work with that. This really is tough and deserves appreciation. Nothing is hard if you try your best. 
Hope I can come here often and read your threads, provide any help/suggestion if anyone needs it and spend some valuable time on contractortalk.com.


----------



## Diamond D.

Hey Tina, welcome aboard, happy to have you.
Great intro, looking forward to your insights.

D.


----------



## mbryan

Welcome :cheers:

Definitely tons of information here and look forward to your insight on marketing.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Welcome to ContractorTalk Tina.:thumbup:

Check your Private Message box.


----------



## J L

Welcome to CT :thumbup:


----------



## I Mester

welcome to ct!


----------

